# anyone with a high BMI been given clomid?



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

hiya 

just wondered on how different peoples doctors take this, mine refused me clomid as im "to fat" and he discharged me there and then.. just wanted to get a rough idea of how much weight i need to shift before i get a chance..

thanks
Rachel xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

forgot to say my bmi is now 43 it was 46... 

thanksxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

mine gave me them when my bmi was about 31 however have had them again under a differant clinic and my bmi then was 34 however this was the only tx they would give me !

have they not given you metformin?

i would go to your gp for more help!

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

ignore my metformin question! however has it helped you loose weight?

i have pcos too and when first started ttc i was nearly 4stone lighter then now! and all i got when was ttc last yr was "loose weight and you will get preg" to which i replied "i didnt get preg when my bmi was about 26/27 and i was have sex daily " (honeymoon period of relationship!)

xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

ive been on met now for 17months and recently had it upped to my current dose of 2550mg [3x850mg] i dont think its helped me lose weight but i think it stops me from piling it on [ i always have done with my pcos, felt like af coming bloat up then no af but the bloat weight stayed].

i did start to lose some weight but after being discharged etc and feeling like i was stuck up against a brick wall, i went into a depression and it started creeping back but ive sort of stayed the same now for a few months. im still 17lb lighter than my heaviest weight and im going to start again in the next week or 2 but at the moment im concentrating on not smoking and im only on day 3 now its after 12am  get the extra day in..

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

The national guidelines for IF treatment state that a woman needs to have a BMI range between 19 - 30. Anything outside of this they do not advise treating but it is up to the discretion of the clinic. Very unfair considering insulin resistance is a side effect of our medical disease that is called PCOS (!!!) and as a result 40% of PCOS women are classified obese   Oh it gets me so mad!

Metformin didn't help me loose weight at all but I can thoroughly recommend weight watchers as I lost 25lbs rather easily.

Good luck
Ba
x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Rachel,

My BMI is in the late 30's and I still got clomid, the only thing is I cant get anything else until I get my BMI to below 30 (which will never happen   )  so I am currently at the top of the NHS waiting list, but they wont treat me until I lose the weight.

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

My cons said that you have to be at BMI 30 max before they will treat you - not even any investigative tx until then !!

Seems so harsh when a very high percentage of women with PCOS have weight issues!!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

when i was given my first cycle of clomid my bmi was 39 Mia was conceived
when i took another cycle of clomid my bmi was 36 Emmie was conceived one of my cons said i was to over weight to be put on them so i went back for a second opinion from someone else and they had no problem putting me on them 
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi
sounds like you are in same boat as me, my first gyno said i had to get down to a bmi of 38 before he would give me chlomid, by my second appointment he had left and i saw someone new and he said i needed to have a bmi of 35 and just this Tuesday i have seen yet another gyno and she said it needed to be 30 !!
i asked her if they all new what they where talking about as they have all said different, she flat out told me that it was down to the individual Dr to decide !!!!
i went for a 2nd opinion at my GP he told me he would perscribe me chlomid himself as what they had all been saying was a load of rubbish.
my bmi is 39 and I'm on 1000mg metformin a day, i have also by my GP been put on xenical which is a weight loss pill as with having pcos its nearly impossible for me to loose weight and this medication is working Ive lost 7lbs in a week and a half and still going, and its really simple to do......he said he would give me chlomid anyway but i wanted for myself to try this as a last attempt.
if you are not happy with what you have told then go for a second opinion, that was what i was advised and it was the best thing i have done in the last year of being mucked about..

take care and let me no how you get on
Melita xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks so much everyone.

seems it does vary from dr to dr.. well i sat and worked out last night i need to lose 5st 12lb to get where i need to be bmi wise so next week im back on slimming world and doing small targets and my first one is 1st 10lb. 
right im off to gp now for my non-smoking review [3days today  not that im happy] im sure ive gained a bit of weight but its to be expected.

im going to ask my gp actually what BMI he thinks i should be at to get clomid...

will keep you posted..
thanks again
love
Rachel
xxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I had similar problems before starting treatment - told my BMI had to be 30.

Was chatting to a lady who had been treated privately (I'm NHS) by the same cons and she questioned him about her BMI which was in the high 30's and he told her that it is obviously preferable to be a lower weight, but it makes no real different - in fact, is used to make waiting lists appear shorter


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

i had the same problem with my gynae who discharged me, at the same time my moms best friends daughter in law was under him to [we had our internal scans the same day ob not together  ] but she is alot bigger than me [infact shes nearly 7st heavier than me] and she has a little boy who is just over 1 i think and he has given her clomid.. i really think he didnt like me.

xxxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I was given Clomid when my BMI was 33.9 on the proviso that I lose weight before the next appointment. I struggled trying to lose weight only to keep putting it on for just over 2 years. When I was diagnosed with PCOS I did a lot of reading about it and one common consensus in the books on PCOS is that the only way to lessen symptoms of PCOS and give yourself a better chance of becoming pregnant is to lose weight. In one of my books it says that even a 10% weight loss can dramatically improve your chances of becoming pregnant.

I battled against this fact when I saw the first doctor who was rude and insensitive about my weight, but after doing my own research and lots of reading books by experts on PCOS I had to resign myself to the fact that there must be something in it. Eventually when WW didn't work for me when it always had in the past (I'd previously lost 3 stone on it doing exactly the same things, but once I had PCOS the weight was just going on and I had to leave) I didn't know what to do. I got my GP to refer me to a dietitian and she put me on a Low GI diet (which is the one recommended by PCOS experts for us ladies) and started doing at least 30 minutes exercise a day. I managed to lose a stone over a few months and it did seem make the difference for me as it's the only thing I did differently when I got my BFP. It's not at all easy though with PCOS and takes much longer to lose it than without PCOS.

Nix, I think if a consultant is telling his NHS patients different things from his private patients then this is very serious. I'd be very tempted to tell him you know another of his patients being treated privately who has been told that by him. It may make no difference but it will at least leave him feeling red faced. Unfortunately it does seem that some consultants seem to treat private patients differently to NHS patients just because they are paying. The truth is though that if you can lower your BMI then you will improve your chances, even though it's not easy to do with PCOS.

Good luck ladies and I found that joining this board really helped spur me on: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=60.0

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rosie,

I an appointment with him lasted longer than about 40 seconds I might mention it  

Nix.


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks again everyone.. 

just got back from gp and he said ideally 30 but said for me to get it down to 35 and then we will take it from there...

so roll on next week is what i say..

xxx


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

thats really good,its amazing how gp's are more sensitive to this than the people who are trained in fertility !!!
good luck with ww keep us all informed.

have a good w/end
melita xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks melita, 

i know my gp is fab i always go in there with a list of questions and he sits patiently and answers everyone for me bless him plus i might add he is a right dish, everyone loves seeing him   wonder why... even dh   .... no he really is a fantastic doctor i just wish he could treat us for ttc but ive asked and he cant...   oh well the diet begins... 3st 10lbs to get it to 34.9..

xxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Rachel, 

My BMI was 34 when i was prescribed clomid.
I did manage to loose 2 stone as my bmi was 38 when i started seeing cons. I think they are all different as the only time my cons mentioned my weight was to say if clomid didnt work it would be ivf which i would need a bmi of 30 or under.

You've done well to drop your bmi, well done. Its not easy and its a long journey.

Stay positive
Nikki xx


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

hi rachel
sounds like we both have really good male gp's, weird as i thought a female would be more sympothetic but that isnt always the case, well good luck with the weight loss keep in touch and we can give each other support as it aint all fun trying to loose weight, but we can both do it  

speak to you soon
melita xx


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Rachel-your story sounds almost identical to mine, its unbelievable !

After pestering my Doc for a few years to refer me for assisted conception, I got an appointment at the Glasgow Royal in December 2005, I was told there by a horrible woman (she was no lady,believe me), that she shouldn't even bother coming to her until my BMI was 30 or under-she really didn't give a sh*t. I was devastated. I was then referred to an endocrinologist in June 2006 to be tested for Cushings due to my mum having it (negative!), but they diagnosed PCOS ( I had PCO in 97, but they were lasered off), and upped my Metformin (which I take for diabetes-or insulin resistance!) to 3000mg a day (2 x 500 3times a day). My AF's are back, albeit not every 30 days (longest cycle 44 days). 
I am convinced clomid will help me and I've moved to a different area of Scotland, and am out of Glasgow-so seriously thinking about harrassing my new GP  . Its worth a shot isn't it?


----------

